# Network Error Code: 0x80070005



## fellumskellum (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a new Dell running on Vista and an old AthlonAMD running on XP set up on a network. Everything was working fine, but now my Dell cannot access files on my AMD. It recognizes it in the Network workgroup but if I try to access it I get this error message: "windows cannot access \\computer name" "error code: 0x80070005 access denied". When I click diagnose, Vista does not find any problems with the network and I believe the spelling of the AMD computer's name is correct I have file sharing set on for both computers. What do I do to fix this? Like I said everything was working fine initially.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

If it was working initially then something has to have changed to make it stop behaving properly. 

have you made any hardware/software changes? Try accessing it with both firewalls disabled and see if that helps, I recently had an issue similar that involved my firewall.


----------



## fellumskellum (Jul 7, 2009)

thedarkwolf25 said:


> If it was working initially then something has to have changed to make it stop behaving properly.
> 
> have you made any hardware/software changes? Try accessing it with both firewalls disabled and see if that helps, I recently had an issue similar that involved my firewall.


I turned off both firewalls, still getting the same error message. Can anyone help?


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

Double-check the settings and try disabling any anti-virus you may have on, they sometimes interfere. Have you installed any new hardware or software lately?


----------



## fellumskellum (Jul 7, 2009)

I will check the settings and see if I can disable the anti-virus. I have an old version of Norton plus SpySweeper on my XP system. And I have McAffee on my new Dell-Vista. A couple things I remember doing around the time this problem started were: I was trying to use McAffee to scan a file on the other computer for any potential virus AND XP was attemting to install updates like it does all the time but usually fails.


----------



## fellumskellum (Jul 7, 2009)

I will check the settings and see if I can disable the anti-virus. I have an old version of Norton plus SpySweeper on my XP system. And I have McAffee on my new Dell-Vista. A couple things I remember doing around the time this problem started were: I was trying to use McAffee to scan a file on the other computer for any potential virus AND XP was attemting to install updates like it does all the time but usually fails. Does that help?


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

That sounds like the source of the problem right there, a lot of things can go screwy when updates or other installations occur during a virus scan. I myself screwed up by running a virus scanner and a defrag at the same time:upset:.

Since that may be the problem go to update.microsoft.com and download the latest updates to see if that cures the issue.


----------



## fellumskellum (Jul 7, 2009)

I went to microsoftupdate and installed the lastest windows updates, turned off Norton antivirus and turned off both firewalls BUT still get the same error message. I'm at a loss. Can anyone help or has any one encountered this same error in Vista?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you able to ping the XP machine? If so by name or IP?


Try this. Open up the registry. Start > run > regedit > modify the following key

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000

Don't forget to make a backup of the registry before you modify it.


----------



## fellumskellum (Jul 7, 2009)

HOLY COW! IT WORKED! I modified the settings like you said and now I can acess my XP from my Vista. I don't understand it but I'm glad you found the way. What happened, you think and what if it happens again? thanks a lot.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Glad it worked! If it happens again you can run the fix again.


----------



## HardDriveWhiner (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Lorjack!!

I have searched many different forums, including Microsoft KB. Their one fix, which I did not employ was a hotfix which looked dubious. I ran across your post and IT IS THE ONLY ONE that made sense. I went to the registry, changed the entry and VIOLA, magic, hours of frustration resolved immediately.

Thanks so much. 

I accord you: http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Glad it worked for you as well.


----------



## tedwest (Jan 8, 2010)

lorjack said:


> Glad it worked for you as well.


Lorjack, you have no idea how helpful you've been and I needed to register and tell you. I went nuts for a very long time trying to figure out why I couldn't share files and your simple tip solved the problem instantly. I can't tell you how much I appreciate your effort.

Ted


----------



## msupp (Aug 30, 2010)

Lorjack, after nearly years of trying to fix that problem I finally tumbled across your suggestion here and in a matter of one minute all was solved! Pity I didn't find your posting earlier, even I googled a lot...

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## spid (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you ! Thank you ! Thank you ! Thank you !

My trial of "Boostspeed" resulted in me "optimising" to much and not being able to revert. Boostspeed refunded and luckily stumbled on this post to get network running again.

Thank you !ray:


----------

